# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Lenovo A6010: Âm thanh tuyệt đỉnh, trải nghiệm tuyệt vời

## zinzin8x

​
Chọn một chiếc điện thoại tốt đã là điều khó, chọn một chiếc điện thoại tốt giá rẻ còn khó hơn. Ở thời điểm hiện tại, Lenovo A6010 chính là một trong những lựa chọn hợp lý nhất mà người dùng có thể suy nghĩ đến.


Công nghệ thay đổi nhanh chóng qua từng năm, và năm 2015 chính là một trong những năm cao trào của công nghệ, của việc chạy đua phần cứng giữa các hãng ngày một mạnh mẽ. Thực tế vốn nghiệt ngã, một sản phẩm có cấu hình cao, chất lượng hoàn thiện tốt thì sẽ có mức giá tỉ lệ thuận với những điều đó. Vậy đâu là hướng đi cho người dùng nếu họ muốn mua một chiếc điện thoại tầm trung đủ sức đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng hằng ngày? Câu hỏi nào cũng có câu trả lời, và câu trả lời ở đây chính là chiếc A6010 vừa được Lenovo chính thức giới thiệu ra thị trường thế giới cách đây không lâu.


Về thiết kế, Lenovo A6010 sở hữu thiết kế được tạo nên từ chất liệu nhựa PolyCarbonate với các vân sần được xử lý theo dạng chéo mang lại cảm giác bám tay khi sử dụng cho người dùng, vẫn giữ thiết kế vuông vức như người tiền nhiệm A6000 nhưng cạnh lưng đã được hãng bo tròn nhẹ mang đến cảm giác thoải mái tối đa trong quá trình sử dụng, nhất là khi dùng máy bằng một tay. 


​
Về cấu hình, A6010 được hãng trang bị màn hình 5 inch độ phân giải HD (1280 x 720 pixel) sử dụng công nghệ tấm nền IPS cho góc nhìn rộng, độ sáng cao và màu sắc chân thực. Máy hoạt động trên nền tảng bộ xử lý Qualcomm Snapdragon 410 xung nhịp 1.2GHz với 2GB RAM và 16GB bộ nhớ trong (hỗ trợ mở rộng bộ nhớ thông qua thẻ microSD lên đến 32GB). Máy hoạt động trên nền hệ điều hành Android Lollipop 5.1 với giao diện Vibe 2.0 đặc trưng của Lenovo cùng công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Atmos hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến cho người dùng những thước phim ấn tượng hay những bài hát lắng đọng lòng người.


​
Theo thông tin chính thức từ phía Lenovo cho biết, hãng sẽ chính thức bán chiếc Lenovo A6010 trực tuyến tại Lazada vào lúc 11 giờ trưa ngày 11/11/2015 tới đây với mức giá cực tốt chỉ 3.290.000 VNĐ. Thiết kế chắc chắn, cấu hình mạnh mẽ, mức giá tốt cùng công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Atmos cực kì tuyệt vời, bạn còn chờ gì nữa mà không trang bị cho bản thân chiếc A6010 ngay từ hôm nay.

----------

